# Smoked whole chicken with the new wsm



## iluvribs (Apr 25, 2010)

All I can say is this smoker rocks
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, it's everything you guys said and more. Got it fired up with 90 to 100 bricketts unlit and used chimney starter for the same amount. seasoned chicken with lemmon pepper and some chicken seasoning, for the wood i used something new to me...Texas roadhouse, it's a mixture of hickory, oak and apple chips,{i usally use chunks} put the hot water in and closed it up and started rockin at 225 to 230 in no time and was so easy to maintain the heat. Cooked for 3 hrs. and 45 min. Chicken was very moist and very tender...wife was very pleased. I was very impressed with this smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...a little pricey for me but I DON'T CARE....now lets see if i can get these pics to load right this time, thanks to everyone for there contributions to this website...very very informative....waiting for Jeff to post some more of his experiments with the wsm...lol. Bought ibp spareribs at sams today...tomorrow...yeah cant wait...more q view to come      IMG]http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy234/trackdog/wsm chicken/chicken034.jpg[/IMG] IMG]http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy234/trackdog/wsm chicken/chicken035.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ronp (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 90 - 100 briquets? How expensive was that? Plus the wood?


----------



## fishawn (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful Bird & Smoker..... Expensive to run those things? How much does 100 briquets cost?


----------



## iluvribs (Apr 25, 2010)

let me admit that i dont know what the hell im doing, i went by the book that came with the smoker lol and it said to use 200 briketts so thats what i did, 100 in there unlit and another 100 that i lit with the chimney starter and laid on top of the others like it said...maybe i read it wrong. I shut it down to save what didnt burn... who knows, someone help me out here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..now that everyone is laughing there a$$ off thats ok, i laugh at me to...about 9 lbs under 4$


----------



## rickw (Apr 25, 2010)

You did good, don't worry about it. Your chicken looks great, that's what matters most.

I normally fill the ring up on the WSM (mines the 18") and when I'm done I close all the vents. What charcoal is left I use for the next smoke, no waste.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I'm sure if the bird comes out looking like those two you will be really good with the fire in no time.


----------



## roller (Apr 25, 2010)

Its looks great and I bet it tasted even better...


----------



## caveman (Apr 25, 2010)

That bird came out so great looking, all I can say is WOW!  And don't worry about if you did good or not.  You licked your fingers after the bird was gone, didn't you?  Alright then.  On to the next smoke on your new toy!!!!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 25, 2010)

nice looking first run.

checking out the manual is smart, but stick around on SMF,  more and more folks getting the WSM, and alot of info here.

For me to do a 10 hour smoke using lump & wood it costs about $6 +/-


----------

